# The Indian is crying



## bikewhorder (Aug 1, 2013)

I try not to let bikes being parted get to me but this one does.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-193...751?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f27cf1a47

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Suu84khNGY


----------



## vincev (Aug 1, 2013)

Dave! theres the chain you need.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 1, 2013)

vincev said:


> Dave! theres the chain you need.




Yeah that's the reason I was going to post it, then I saw where it came from.


----------



## OldRider (Aug 1, 2013)

As long as Dave leaves my chain alone its all good.


----------



## Boris (Aug 1, 2013)

*Please note correct usage of Comic Sans*

Hey, how'd you guys know I needed a chain? Funny story about that...

But in all seriousness Chris, Don't worry about that ol' bike getting parted out, 'cause there's plenty more where that came from.


----------



## Boris (Aug 1, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Suu84khNGY




Boy just think of the fix we'd be in now, if it weren't for that commercial way back then!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 1, 2013)

This is bullpoop! That's EXACTLY what I wanna get my girl!!! I woulda bought the whole thing damnit!  Oh well, now I can get Dave's chain AND his reflector sans the caked-on mud.


----------



## bike (Aug 1, 2013)

*did not try*

to auction whole oh well
I think that is the never made alum NETD headlight--- or part anyway


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 2, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Boy just think of the fix we'd be in now, if it weren't for that commercial way back then!




Ahh, the good old days of environmental activism, when the problems still seemed fixable


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh things around here get fixed up all the time, you just have to put some effort into it.

Environmentalists around here have been fighting for 40 years.


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Aug 2, 2013)

That shot was taken in front of my place. When I first came here there were no dolphins. now there are hundreds.

I'm a streamkeeper  and we brought back the Herring here by wrapping the creosote pilings in landscape cloth (the black stuff) so their eggs wouldn't be killed.

Then we suspended the cloth under docks so the herring would have large areas to lay eggs and that worked like a charm. Now we are spreading the idea around BC

It's all just work.


----------



## OldRider (Aug 2, 2013)

Good job Lawrence!


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 2, 2013)

Lawrence Ruskin said:


> That shot was taken in front of my place. When I first came here there were no dolphins. now there are hundreds.
> 
> I'm a streamkeeper  and we brought back the Herring here by wrapping the creosote pilings in landscape cloth (the black stuff) so their eggs wouldn't be killed.
> 
> ...




Yeah that is great, I know things are better in a lot of ways than they were in the 70's, I need to stay positive, I read too much bad news.


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 2, 2013)

Yup, just take a kayak ride on the Charles river and you'll feel better Chris - unlike during the 70s, you can actually breathe in now as you paddle.


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 2, 2013)

Lawrence Ruskin said:


> That shot was taken in front of my place.




Wow - you've got a nice place!
Good for you - keep it up.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Aug 2, 2013)

I contacted the seller and they informed me that the rest of the bicycle is going to be listed on ebay as well. The real shame about this one is that I believe this might be one of the few times when the whole bike would have brought more than the sum of it's parts. Unless someone goes crazy on the half light.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 2, 2013)

I contacted him as well last night. Said he would not consider selling the whole bike since it's already been completely disasssembled & parts already have bids. What a shame.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Aug 2, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> I contacted him as well last night. Said he would not consider selling the whole bike since it's already been completely disasssembled & parts already have bids. What a shame.




Well I guess we can list her in the dearly departed thread and yes, it is complete shame.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 2, 2013)

I suppose you could try to buy every piece but that's not a game I would want to play.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 2, 2013)

Lawrence Ruskin said:


> Oh things around here get fixed up all the time, you just have to put some effort into it.
> 
> Environmentalists around here have been fighting for 40 years.View attachment 107262




You just made me miss home something terrible!!.. Ah the Pacific northwest


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 2, 2013)

What do you guys think this gem would have been worth as a whole??


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Aug 2, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> What do you guys think this gem would have been worth as a whole??




I can only go on what I've paid for a higher end original girls bike so for me she would have been worth $450-$550. Someone else might not agree.


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Aug 2, 2013)

That was the view looking east, this is the one looking west.


----------



## fatbike (Aug 2, 2013)

Nice 38 Colson with part of NETD light and rear reflector. Got to love that yellow. I know where a set of 38 girls alum fender guards with the rear skirt holes. This as a whole bike would be cool. The painted fenders are really neat. And you cannot deny a tube and slat carrier in any condition. This will fun to watch all Colson heads bump one another for. I'm picking up an original 37 Imperial large frame set this weekend so I'm out as far as this bike concerned.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 2, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> What do you guys think this gem would have been worth as a whole??




I offered 700.00 to stop the slaughter.
Maybe he offered it whole on his local newspaper, I certainly never saw it for sale in its entireity.
I won't engage until he has all the yellow parts up and even then, might not out of principle and the risk of getting it all but the rack.
Chris


----------



## fatbike (Aug 2, 2013)

Dont blame you Chris...


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 4, 2013)

So round one is over and I have the badge.
If anybody is looking for a turkey wing chainguard, they are plentiful...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PREWAR-COLS...755?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c35632eb3
DON'T bid on the yellow one unless you are going for the whole bike please.
Thanks, Chris


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Aug 4, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> So round one is over and I have the badge.
> If anybody is looking for a turkey wing chainguard, they are plentiful...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PREWAR-COLS...755?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c35632eb3
> DON'T bid on the yellow one unless you are going for the whole bike please.
> Thanks, Chris




I do hope you get the whole bike and I hope it's for less than the amount you offered the seller. I am a little confused as I don't see the completed listing for the badge?


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 4, 2013)

*Your a brave man...*

Very plentiful, http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...nkw=colson+guard+vintage+prewar+part&_sacat=0

and the one you listed isn't even the only one on there right now,  *Stay back people and let the man do his thing*.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Aug 4, 2013)

I would also like to know when they are going to list the rest of the bike.


----------



## Waterland (Aug 9, 2013)

Most of the rest of the parts up for sale now, no frameset yet.

Rear Rack:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-193...864?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41759a2e20

Tank:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-193...850?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f2802a212

Rear fender:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-193...280?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4175bcdea8

Front fender and half of light:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-193...732?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4175bcd4b4

Crankset:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-193...253?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4175c542fd

Dropstand and clip:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-193...357?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41759a14b5

Pedals:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-193...904?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41759d0ca8

Horn unit:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-193...483?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f28028163

Seat Post:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-193...189?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f27d0cd95

Rear reflector:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-193...826?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item417590bc02

Seat:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-193...102?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f27cf004e


All that's missing now is the wheelset, frame, fork, and handlebars.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 1, 2014)

*Finally her bare bones are up for sale...*

Poor ol girl. She deserves a proper burial back home in Elyria, OH.

http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=281372390857#


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 24, 2015)

Just realized we never posted a pic of this beauty. Looking back, I wish I would've tried harder to keep her together


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 24, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Just realized we never posted a pic of this beauty. Looking back, I wish I would've tried harder to keep her together
> 
> View attachment 252796





I still think about that one too.  "Gone but not forgotten". What a god damn shame.


----------



## tanksalot (Nov 24, 2015)

Why did the rack get over $500 
The bike was a great color combo I have to say.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 24, 2015)

Tube and slats rack, one of the rare Colson racks


----------

